# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Interneti nga ABCOM - Sherbimi, cilesia, etj..

## Njuton

Ne Shqiperi vitet e fundit ka pasur nje perhapje te shpejte te aksesit ne internet. Aksesi ne Internet kryhet me ane te disa teknologjive te transmetimit si p.sh. me ane te rrjetit kabllor telefonik analog, rrjetit kabllor koaksial, rrjetit celular, etj..
Nje prej firmave me te medha qe eshte marre me aksesin ne internet eshte ABCOM-i. 
ABCOM-i ka perhapur rrjetin kabllor koaksial. Per vec televizionit ky rrjet perdoret edhe per te aksesuar internetin. 
Ju ftoj qe ne kete teme te shkuani rrjeth cdo gjeje te internetit te ABCOM-it.
lidhja e kontrates,pagesasherbimiinstalimi etj.

----------


## Jack Watson

Unë s'kam Abcom, po edhe mund ta marr, nqs bindem se ia vlen. Psh:

*- Sa paguani në muaj? (Lek apo Euro?)

- Ç'shpejtësi keni? (Jo sa e keni në kontratë, po sa ju vjen realisht në shpi? Psh kur shkarkoni një film me torrent, Rapidshare, Hotfile, Fileserve etj...sa jo shkon shpejtësia e shkarkimit?)*

----------


## Njuton

Ne faqen http://www.abcom.al/hartat mund te shihni nese ne qytetin tuaj, ne lagjen, rrugen ku jetoni mund te merrni sherbimin nga ABCom.

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

ABCom është më i miri për mendimin tim po vetëm se ka tarifa të larta, deri para 2 3 vjetësh që e kisha un tani mund të ken ndryshuar.

----------


## Njuton

> ABCom është më i miri për mendimin tim po vetëm se ka tarifa të larta, deri para 2 3 vjetësh që e kisha un tani mund të ken ndryshuar.


Nese lexon shkrime te ndyshme ne faqet web, si dhe historikun e Abcom ne faqen zyrtare http://www.abcom.al/index.php?action=readmore&cid=1&id=10&gjuha=0, sheh se kjo firme eshte e vjeter.

Sa i perket sherbimit te internetit Abcom-i i jep sherbim te vecante shume bizneseve te medha. Per sherbimin internet per familiaret, prej dy vitesh ka bere investime per te ndertuar rrjet me kabell koaksial(dhe fiber optike sigurisht). Kjo mund te vihet re neper disa qytete kryesore. Nese sheh shtyllat e rrjetit elektrik, tek ato eshte shtuar nje rrjet paralel me kabllo koaksial. Gjithashtu edhe ne zonat me pallate, eshte bere rrethimi i tyre me kabell. 
Ky rrjet lehteson shume lidhjen e shume abonenteve. Nese afet shtepise tuaj, shihni ne ndonje shtylle kaseta te vogla te bardha, ose nyje lidhese te kabllove, dtth se menjehere mund te lidheni me Abcom-in. Njesoj edhe per pallatet. Nese mbi katin e pare ti pallateve ka kabllo te shtruar, menjehere mund te lidheni. Bile, per pallatet, mund te lidhjen te gjitha familjet pa perjashtim, pa pyetur e a ka linja apo jo, sic ndodh me firmat e tjera qe kane rrjet me linja bakri me cifte te perdredhur, e qe sjellin per cdo pallat sasi te kufizuar kapaciteti, psh 10 linja, e familje ka me shume. Ky problem i fundit, nuk ndodh me rrjetit qe pa abcom-i.

----------


## concept-new

Ky eshte nje Test Interneti sapo e bera ! Kohet e fundit duket se ka nje prb dhe spo i japin zgjidhje me perpara Interneti i tyre ka qene shum i mir ne cdo ore te dites ! Po ashtu Lojra online dhe Shpejtesite ishin te garantuara sipas kontrates qe merrje ! Me perpara kam qene me kontraten 1 Mbps/250 Kbps! Tani kam kaluar ne 2 mbps dhe paguaj 25 mije lek te vjetra ! Abcomi ndryshon nga disa ISP tjera pasi shperndan Internet Kabllor(Koaksial) ndryshe nga ADSL qe perdorin ALBtelecom,Abissnet,Primo Comunication etj ! Supportin e kan tmir po kuptohet kur eshte defekt i pergjithshem dhe ankohen shume prs i bejn bisht punes icik ! Cilesia eshte Konstante(gjithmone po fls si ka qene perpara defektit qe e kan pohuar edhe ato) ! Po ashtu jan ISP e vetme ne Shqiperi me duket qe ofron per Familjet 16 mbps !


 

Kjo eshte kur abcomi funksionon normalisht !

----------


## Njuton

A ka kjo lidhje IP Publike apo jo?





> Ky eshte nje Test Interneti sapo e bera ! Kohet e fundit duket se ka nje prb dhe spo i japin zgjidhje me perpara Interneti i tyre ka qene shum i mir ne cdo ore te dites ! Po ashtu Lojra online dhe Shpejtesite ishin te garantuara sipas kontrates qe merrje ! Me perpara kam qene me kontraten 1 Mbps/250 Kbps! Tani kam kaluar ne 2 mbps dhe paguaj 25 mije lek te vjetra ! Abcomi ndryshon nga disa ISP tjera pasi shperndan Internet Kabllor(Koaksial) ndryshe nga ADSL qe perdorin ALBtelecom,Abissnet,Primo Comunication etj ! Supportin e kan tmir po kuptohet kur eshte defekt i pergjithshem dhe ankohen shume prs i bejn bisht punes icik ! Cilesia eshte Konstante(gjithmone po fls si ka qene perpara defektit qe e kan pohuar edhe ato) ! Po ashtu jan ISP e vetme ne Shqiperi me duket qe ofron per Familjet 16 mbps !
> 
> 
>  
> 
> Kjo eshte kur abcomi funksionon normalisht !

----------


## concept-new

3 IP Publike Statike me aq sa kam pare une !

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Ka ndonje isp ne shqiperi qe ofron ISDN's ose OS2 ose OS3?

----------


## benitaa

Abcom eshte 1sh ne te gjitha. Jam me abcom dhe gjeja qe me ben me shume pershtypje eshte sherbimi i klienteles. Eshte perfekt, madje dhe me te mire sec e kam pas jashte shqiperie.
Linja shume e mire, (dhe une bej dhe downlodime videosh) cmimet e arsyeshme, servisi i klienteles perekt....sdo doja asgje me teper. Kam 2 vjet qe jam me AbCom

----------


## benitaa

> Ky eshte nje Test Interneti sapo e bera ! Kohet e fundit duket se ka nje prb dhe spo i japin zgjidhje me perpara Interneti i tyre ka qene shum i mir ne cdo ore te dites ! Po ashtu Lojra online dhe Shpejtesite ishin te garantuara sipas kontrates qe merrje ! Me perpara kam qene me kontraten 1 Mbps/250 Kbps! Tani kam kaluar ne 2 mbps dhe paguaj 25 mije lek te vjetra ! Abcomi ndryshon nga disa ISP tjera pasi shperndan Internet Kabllor(Koaksial) ndryshe nga ADSL qe perdorin ALBtelecom,Abissnet,Primo Comunication etj ! Supportin e kan tmir po kuptohet kur eshte defekt i pergjithshem dhe ankohen shume prs i bejn bisht punes icik ! Cilesia eshte Konstante(gjithmone po fls si ka qene perpara defektit qe e kan pohuar edhe ato) ! Po ashtu jan ISP e vetme ne Shqiperi me duket qe ofron per Familjet 16 mbps !
> 
> 
>  
> 
> Kjo eshte kur abcomi funksionon normalisht !


Ishte problemi gjate kohes qe ra zjarr ne Tarabosh, ku kalojne dhe antenat e tyre. Ishte i vetmi problem qe kane pasur brenda ketyre 2 viteve dhe ishte per shkak te zjarrit. Tani cdo gje eshte perfekt perseri.

----------


## prenceedi

> Abcom eshte 1sh ne te gjitha. Jam me abcom dhe gjeja qe me ben me shume pershtypje eshte sherbimi i klienteles. Eshte perfekt, madje dhe me te mire sec e kam pas jashte shqiperie.
> Linja shume e mire, (dhe une bej dhe downlodime videosh) *cmimet e arsyeshme,* servisi i klienteles perekt....sdo doja asgje me teper. Kam 2 vjet qe jam me AbCom


Kur thoni cmime te arsyeshme i referoheni tregut shqiptar besoj apo jo?
15 euro per 1 mb eshte nje shifer shume e larte.

----------


## EneaAd

Pershendetje,

shof qe ka shume komente pozitive ( te vitit 2011) ,por dua te them un si klient i 2015 jam tejmase i zhgenjyer me ABCOM, Sherbimi i klientit 0, Kostot 0, Cliesia e aparateve 0.
Brenda nje harku mujor prej 8 muajsh kam ndrruar 6 modem Telenet te ABCOM qe sipas kompanise dhe kontrates jam i detyruar ti blej prej tyre. 6 modem me problemin e vetem, porta te djegura qe nje zot e di si. Shkoj ne zyrat e ABCOM te cilat sdine te japin nje pergjigje dhe nje sherbim normal, por shprehje tipike shqiptare " skam ca me bo lale, boj si t'dush" pervec ksaj ne kupon tatimor me shkruhet 1500 lek te reja (depozite garancie per modemin ) nderkohe qe me kerkohet te paguaje 3000 lek te reja (tarife riparimi per modemin) qe mund te them me gjithe bindjen nje modem Telenet nuk ka kosto riparimi 3000 lek te reja megjithate po e pranojme. Me e bukura eshte se me jepet nje modem i perdorur edhe jo nje i ri edhe me genjejne sy per sy qe eshte modem i ri me paturpesine me te madhe.
JU REKOMANDOJ QE MOS TE ABONOHENI TE KJO PSEUDO KOMPANI QE MENYRE FITIMI KA SHITJEN E MODEMAVE DHE JO SHERBIMIN E INTERNETIT.

----------

